

RESTful Web Services with Haskell [video] - petethomas
https://www.dropbox.com/s/91fi0u6w3jwsip5/Lambda-Lounge-Kansas-City_RESTful-Web-Services-with-Haskell_Andrew-Farmer.mp4

======
carterschonwald
The author, Andrew Farmer
[http://www.ittc.ku.edu/csdl/fpg/users/andrewfarmer.html](http://www.ittc.ku.edu/csdl/fpg/users/andrewfarmer.html)
, is the author of Scotty,
[http://hackage.haskell.org/package/scotty](http://hackage.haskell.org/package/scotty),
a wee haskell lib for restful services (and the focus of the linked talk)

He's also the primary hacker on HERMIT,
[http://www.ittc.ku.edu/csdl/fpg/software/hermit.html](http://www.ittc.ku.edu/csdl/fpg/software/hermit.html),
which is a toolkit for adding custom user optimizations to GHC and a tool kit
to experiment with compiler passes.

------
danaw
Video is incomplete, stops at 15m in.

~~~
tux1968
Video is just a sample, there is a download button provided for the complete
video.

